# The Sound is dead



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

I live on the Sound across from the 300'USAF tower. Can anyone tell me where all the fish went? I can't catch anything off my dock except mullet. No bait no nothing.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Scramble, I wouldn't worry to much, I don't fish that area a lot, but do have a friend that fishes near there and he told me a couple of days ago that the bite is still pretty good in that area. It just might have been a off day. 
We've had a few small cold fronts that have caused the fish to start their annual migration towards the upper bay areas. This process usually takes about 5-6 weeks throughout Oct & Nov. Now there will still be some specks & reds in that area till around late December, but a very high percentage of them will have made their way towards the upper bay areas near the mouths of the rivers. I wouldn't worry about it much, like I said, probably just a off day. Are you using live or artificial baits?
Good luck on your next outing, hope this helps.


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm using live finger mullet.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Wow, great bait, I would think it would have gotten slammed, my guess just a off day, trying wearing a FSU shirt it might help. Just kidding. Keep a eye out on the tides as I'm sure you do, again, my guess just a off day.. Good luck.
John


----------



## WallyFish (Jun 1, 2008)

*Yep ... DEAD ('cept Mullet)*

just got off my yack after 2 1/2 hours in the Sound a few miles West of navarre Bridge fishing for the Broxson tournament. Except a 6" Jack, I got skunked ... even the mullet were quieter on this water-like-glass morning.


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks John. By chance my lovely wife is an FSU nurse!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

scramble said:


> Thanks John. By chance my lovely wife is an FSU nurse!


Cool, my son is in his 2nd year their, so I've become a serious FSU Fan.
I've been to two games this year and I've got tickets to the rest of the home games.
I hope they win today.
Tight Lines.


----------



## jimed (Oct 20, 2007)

I fished the north side of the sound this morning from 0630-1000. Caught about 20 reds, most lower slot sized. I was throwing into mullet schools in 2-3 feet of water, if I didn't get a hit after a few casts I just moved on to the next school. Plenty of fish out there but you have to move around to find them. I think the stealth nature of fishing out of a kayak is helpful. The fact that my daughter just graduated from FSU this past summer and my son will be a Nole grad in December may have helped.:thumbup:


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

JIMED
Where were u on the north side. Just a general location not exactly. I'm nailed to my new dock this week. Boat is in the shop. Bouat would not start when I got home from my deployment. A pic of the dock. My builder did an outstanding job!


----------



## jimed (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm fishing west of the zoo. If you have other docks nearby I recommend wading in between them and working all the way out to the docks end if it's not too deep. I'm throwing gulps on and 1/8 ounce redfish majic jig head. I think a gold spoon would work for you as well. Tide should be moving pretty well tomorrow around 0730. I think if you move around a little and work the mullet schools you should find some reds. Good luck.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice dock. Who did it for you? I will be getting bids on one soon.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Install a light on the end of that dock and you'll have some huge trout under it spring thru fall.


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

Mike and Bret O'Daniel from O'Daniel Marine (Gulf Breeze) Construction built the dock. I can't say enough about their attention to detail. I never expected the dock to look this good. Willie and Lee, the main part of their crew, are outstanding. You are welcome to come and look at the dock any time.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Scramble, shuck oysters once a week off the end of the dock and scatter shells and try chumming when the tide is running to see what visits. If ya don't eat oysters, bet you can make a deal with the restaurant at Northlight Marina in N-ville to get shells, they toss em in the trash daily.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Scramble. I may take you up on your offer. I am not familair with them, but I like to do business with people that are highly recommended.


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

Free Line happy to show you how great the dock looks. I well have a super electrician. My cell is 850-428-3738.


----------



## WallyFish (Jun 1, 2008)

Update on my earlier post ... caught two of the BIGGEST Specs of the season this morning from my YAK not 50 Ft off of Sound-side pier... Live shrimp ... and the ol' BIG BAIT = BIG FISH worked! Ya gotta love a Spec that can drag a Yak!


----------



## 1956_4x4 (Oct 6, 2007)

I really need to get my yak on the water. My OK Prowler has been sitting for too long.

Smitty


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Scramble, I will defiinitely take you up on that. I will call you soon. Very busy trying to get the house finished now. Thanks very much!


----------

